# Camping Tri Tip



## Vermin999 (Aug 26, 2013)

One of my SIL's is visiting from Mexico City so we decided a trip to Big Bear Ca was in order. Weather was perfect and other that getting a late start the weekend was perfect!! We should have stayed a couple of more days though, we didn't get a lot done that we wanted to. Since we got in late Friday we just went and got something for dinner si I didn't fire up the grill. My Wife and SIL wanted to go on a tour of the lake and the only time they had open was 6:00 PM. Since I went on the tour the last time we were up there I stayed and fired up the grill while they went on the tour. My wifwe took my camera so pics were taken using my cell.

I thought I had some Tatonka Dust in the RV but didn't but I did have some Webers Gourmet Burger seasoning so figured what the heck, I'll give it a shot. Added a chunk of cherry and peach for smoke and tossed on a few corn on the cobb as well.




When the TT hit 100 degrees internal I removed the wood chunks and added some California blend veggies. Didn't want the veggies over smoked. When the TT hit 125 internal I took it off and let it rest ten minutes before slicing.




Tri tip sliced using a dull knife and in bad lighting. Looks like it was over cooked but it was perfect. Not the most tender tri tips I have cooked but the flavor was there. Weber's Gourmet burger works pretty good on tri tip too!!




My plate with all of the above and some pasta salad I made earlier in the day.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 26, 2013)

I'd eat that!


----------



## bbquzz (Aug 26, 2013)

Nice job V looks great!


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 26, 2013)

Looks mighty good.


----------



## boozer (Aug 26, 2013)

Looks rockin! and good to see you cook the corn in the husk, the way it's supposed to be done. A lot of people insist on shucking it and wrapping it in foil, or worse yet, boiling it.


----------



## Max1 (Aug 26, 2013)

As long as it is cooked lol, I eat that anyway...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 26, 2013)

I take mine out of the husk and throw it right on the grill. It's the only way to go!


----------



## boozer (Aug 26, 2013)

lol! black corn, why not?


----------



## Max1 (Aug 27, 2013)

Normally I will take it out the husk, and wrap it in some foil with some butter.


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 28, 2013)

Any of us healthy back slidden raw vegans can tell yall...good corn do not need cooking at all..in or out of the shucks. Eat is raw its very good food. Eat is cooked it sets up in the gut like Portland Cement and make it hard to go poo. Do yall need some links? If somebody has health problems go over here and do what they say. That ranges from Acne to Zeno-phobia. The cook stove has killed more folks than docotors and Planned Parenthood combined. 

Living and Raw Foods Community Support


----------



## dledmo (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm with Max, fresh corn wrapped in foil with some butter, hells yeah!  After I pulled my last batch I put some chile seasoning on and it was AWESOME!  The sweetness of the corn and the kick of the spicy seasoning was amazing.


----------



## boozer (Aug 28, 2013)

The corn will be sweeter and more flavorful cooked in the husk, all of the sugars and natural flavor in the tassles and husks cook into the corn. You can put tha butter and seasoning on afterwards. Just my opinion though. its still pretty good however you cook it, and apparently even raw.


----------



## dledmo (Aug 28, 2013)

The biggest factor is being able to get the freshest corn possible and right now is the prime season here in the upper Midwest.  Husk on certainly  gives a more smoky flavor.  I took some extra pieces and sliced off the kernels and mixed with some black beans, cilantro, jalapeno, onion and lime juice and some other seasonings for my wife as a dip and she loved it.


----------



## boozer (Sep 1, 2013)

This is the only time of year I eat corn. Did you chop everything up and mix it like a pico, or blend it up?


----------



## dledmo (Sep 1, 2013)

Chop everything and mix it like a pico.  I think the seasonings were salt, a touch of cumin and maybe something else.  I kind of have a tendency just to wing it and make adjustments as I go along.


----------



## boozer (Sep 1, 2013)

Oh, me too. Don't worry about the seasonings, I'd use whatever I wanted anyway. Great recipe though, I will try it and follow it as close as my ADD will allow!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 2, 2013)

Not sure why silly gooses dont eat it raw as The Lord intended it be eaten. Cooking apparatus's aka cook stoves has killed more folks than Planned Parenthood. Look at our eskimoe pals up in the  vast wastelands of the frozen North. They lived on a slurry of half rotten fish and walrus blubber for many moons. Then along come evil white folks with spam and twinkies. They are all dying out now. Off the charts for all ailments and addictions. Close to being a Tongan.


----------



## boozer (Sep 2, 2013)

Oh! that reminds me of a great story that I forgot to share here! Last week I did a flood damage repair job for these folks from ghana. So, when I go to bid this job, I go in through the garage and notice this heinous smell, coming from a 2 burner propane stove, with a giant wok full of rancid grease and flies on one burner, and a covered stockpot on the other. I worked there for 4 days, each day the smell got worse. My last day there, They decided this food was rotten enough to cook. The stockpot was full of rotted, maggot infested fish. which they fried in the disgusting, rancid, flyblown grease.  This was the nastiest thing I have ever seen or smelled in my life. Ghanaian cuisine, they eat worse than Inuit ever did.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 2, 2013)

boozer, have you ever tried it out of the husk and direct on the grill? That "black" is just caramelized and it doesn't come any sweeter then that. No need for butter, salt or anything.


----------



## boozer (Sep 2, 2013)

Hell, I'll try it, if I don't like it, not like corn is expensive.


----------



## dledmo (Sep 2, 2013)

BW, if the good Lord intended us to eat corn raw, why did He create Weber?


----------

